# Handgun only



## deerslayer357 (Aug 6, 2021)

So I have killed probably a dozen deer with handguns over the last several years, but am thinking of going handgun only this year.  I have several different hunting handguns, including a new 41 mag and 10mm that need christening.

Anybody else going handgun only this year?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 7, 2021)

Trying to kill my first this year with a handgun.  Definitely not going to be handgun only though. ?  Good luck this season.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 7, 2021)

I won't be handgun only, but I will have my G40MOS with me, in case a critter gives me the right opportunity...


----------



## Lonegle57 (Aug 7, 2021)

Usually head out handgun only, have for many years. Did promise a good friend I would send him a pic of a deer taken with a Ruger no1 he customized for me though.
Main carries this year will be a couple of 7-08 handguns, a 7BR Savage striker and a 41 mag. Am blessed to have accumulated many choices to pick from. Pic is most of the Contender herd.


----------



## DaltonR382 (Aug 7, 2021)

Not handgun only but will be trying to get one with my 10mm this year.


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 7, 2021)

I bought an Encore this year.  I bought the 308 with 15” barrel.  It was too brutal shooting from a climbing tree stand.  So I got a 12” 44mag and I like it.  I have a 30-30 barrel on order and I think that is what I will use for hunting.  But exclusive handgun hunting, we will have to see how comfortable with it.  But I think I will hunt with a rifle as well


----------



## gemihur (Aug 7, 2021)

I commend you all for embracing the challenge.
Love the arrangement Lonegle!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 7, 2021)

I have been "Mainly" handgun only for the last ten years or so. I have killed deer with a T/C Contender 7-30 Waters and .41 Mag.
Blackhawk and Redhawk in .41 Mag
I killed several with a CVA Optima BP Pistol.
I have killed a few pigs with a Glock 10mm but not had any luck with deer the few times I tried.
If I ever hunt with a rifle it is usually something different. M1A, British Enfield .303,
Marlin 45-70. Old Remington 7400 I was given that I cut down to carbine size etc.


----------



## GregoryB. (Aug 7, 2021)

If I can find some 44 cal JSP to load I will use my contender.


----------



## HarryO45 (Aug 7, 2021)

gemihur said:


> I commend you all for embracing the challenge.
> Love the arrangement Lonegle!
> View attachment 1096315


That is very interesting forearm… does that barrel float?  Are you wrapping your thumb around the forearm?


----------



## Lonegle57 (Aug 7, 2021)

Harry,
  If you still have the 308 barrel think about a muzzle brake. Have had a few Encore barrels threaded and a Ross brake put on them. Have recently put a Whitt clamp on brake on a 30-06 barrel after trading for a 270 barrel with one on it. The Whitt works.
Recoil is manageable, be sure and have hearing protection all are loud.


----------



## gemihur (Aug 9, 2021)

Harry,
Yes, the tapered barrel is free-floating through the forearm. I made it that way.
I've generally been shooting this one from the bench as I haven't enjoyed a hunt season in the field since it's acquisition.
I wouldn't hesitate to take it after whitetail this Fall, tho.
Here in the Blue Ridge a 100 yd. shot is a long one.
I'd just brace it against a sapling and *Ker-Pow*!
I get nice velocity from the 14" SSK Bbl 6x45 loads
Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## rosewood (Aug 12, 2021)

Lonegle57 said:


> Usually head out handgun only, have for many years. Did promise a good friend I would send him a pic of a deer taken with a Ruger no1 he customized for me though.
> Main carries this year will be a couple of 7-08 handguns, a 7BR Savage striker and a 41 mag. Am blessed to have accumulated many choices to pick from. Pic is most of the Contender herd.


Dang man, I thought I was a pro....now I am feeling inadequate....

Rosewood


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 12, 2021)

.10mm
.44mag
6.8spc
7/08 

I try to tote each during the season, but not strictly handgun only


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 12, 2021)

I commend those that take up the challenge.  I do believe it can improve your overall hunting skills. Just like hunting with a bow only.
 I did it 2 or 3 years in the '80s but got over the 'only' because it was too hard to pick a clean shot at certain trophy bucks who only exposed themselves briefly or marginally.
 I enjoy the feeling of better control over the situation with a rifle.
 I've killed quite a few with a handgun, but now go handgun only occasionally. I enjoy having a secondary wheel gun on my hip just for the opportunity. After the rut, you may find me with my contender only in pursuit of a doe or 2.


----------



## Lonegle57 (Aug 12, 2021)

Rosewood,
  Dont consider myself a pro, just like to carry a short gun most of the time
when chasing whitetails. Again have been fortunate to run across deals on hunting handguns and brought them home. Closing in on medicare age am thinning some
of the dust collectors but for now most of the hunters are staying here. Maybe some time we can get together and burn powder. Am in middle Ga as well, worked and part time work in Macon, shoot a lot at Marion Road. Good luck this year in the woods.
               Mark


----------



## rosewood (Aug 12, 2021)

Lonegle57 said:


> Rosewood,
> Dont consider myself a pro, just like to carry a short gun most of the time
> when chasing whitetails. Again have been fortunate to run across deals on hunting handguns and brought them home. Closing in on medicare age am thinning some
> of the dust collectors but for now most of the hunters are staying here. Maybe some time we can get together and burn powder. Am in middle Ga as well, worked and part time work in Macon, shoot a lot at Marion Road. Good luck this year in the woods.
> Mark


I was actually referring to your TC collection.   I thought I was a coniseur, u got me beat.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 13, 2021)

I have carried a GP- 100 for several years prior to the last 3 seasons. Been out 3 years. Back this year. ?
Bought my only present wheel gun for a specific situation I had on a lease. Shoot left handed, left eye dominate. My sight picture was blind to my left side making it impossible to swing left with a rifle without getting busted. Very close quarters. Killed a few in under 50 yards. Most 25- 40.

I love the Ruger and will pick it back up this year. Probably will do a few hunts handgun only but mostly rifle hunt.

PS. Y'all have some FINE handgun collections.


----------



## Handgunner 45-70 (Aug 13, 2021)

Will be mostly handgun hunting this season, will be shooting my Pro hunter in 45-70 or my 30-30 both 12" barrels that are comped. Will also use my Contender in 44 mag.
or either my Glock 20 or 29. All 3 T.C. have Burris 2x28 power scopes. I do like to hunt with my Handguns.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 17, 2021)

I can’t commit to just handguns but I do hope to use a different gun for each deer starting with the Reeder .410 GNR, Ruger Bisley .480, Colt Python .357 Mag and then the Shiloh .50-90 and Savage 99 .300 Savage. Provided the deer and pigs cooperate


----------



## TCguy (Oct 20, 2022)

Been handgun only for 25 years. Perfect guns for Georgia woods hunting. Freedom Arms and Dan Wessons in 41 and 44 mags, 454 Casull, Contender in 7-30 Waters, Encore in .308 and Anschutz .22lr for squirrels. Numerous revolvers in .22lr. Try it, you might like it !!!


----------



## Mauser (Oct 20, 2022)

Not handgun only but since I got my 45 colt last year it’s with me on every woods sit just in case the opportunity presents itself. Got my first kill with it last year as well.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 20, 2022)

Mauser said:


> Not handgun only but since I got my 45 colt last year it’s with me on every woods sit just in case the opportunity presents itself. Got my first kill with it last year as well.


Works great when the deer walks up under you and the scoped rifle is useless.  Or you get a close shot and you use the handgun just because.  I don't go in the woods without my P16-10mm on my side.

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 21, 2022)

I guess these better illustrate what I'll carry this season....

.308 rifle with my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum.

44 magnum Ruger Auto carbine with my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum.

.54 Custom built American Longrifle with my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum.

7mm magnum Remington Model 700 with my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 Magnum.

And I can go up to my 300 Winchester magnum if necessary.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 22, 2022)

Mauser said:


> Not handgun only but since I got my 45 colt last year it’s with me on every woods sit just in case the opportunity presents itself. Got my first kill with it last year as well.


Yeah, my go to woods pistol as well. Besides it eats the same as my Henry Big Boy (for the longer shots). Big holes let the blood out and the air in!


----------



## rosewood (Oct 23, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I guess these better illustrate what I'll carry this season....
> 
> .308 rifle with my Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum.
> 
> ...


Hmm, looks like u are hunting with the 44 mag.  ?


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm a handgun hunter of opportunity, usually armed with whatever I'm carrying as my CCW.   (got 2 so far)



If I went handgun only, the buck of a lifetime would show up 300 yards away.



(I'm not interested in handguns in rifle calibers, telescopic sights, etc.)


But, it's fine with me if you are!


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 11, 2022)

rosewood said:


> Hmm, looks like u are hunting with the 44 mag.  ?


I have yet to make that decision.


----------



## Gbass4567 (Nov 12, 2022)

I've been handgun only now for 2 years and it's really made me enjoy both of those seasons alot more. I only use wheel guns and I have 3. My smith and wesson 629 is by far my go to gun!


----------

